# الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

شاهدوا هذا الفيديو أرجوكم ............أتوسل إليكم..........أبوس إيديكم و رجليكم 
على الموقع دا

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2714&cat=28&scat=20&


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*انا شوفتو قبل متنزليه بحوالي ساعتين *

*وكنت بضحك عليه لان ردو فعلا مفحم ومقنع لدرجة غريبه*

*بس مش بلوم عليه فهو بيرد من تعاليم رسوله الشتم والغلط *

*هو ده اسلوبهم الاسلامي ده غير انو فكر بعرضو للموضوع ده بالذات واقصد *

*ان محمد ابن زنا عشان يحرض المسلمين ضد ابونا ورشيد على امل يبطلو يتفرجو على القناة اللي فضحتو *

*من ناحية وناحية تانيه بيحرضهم يرفعو دعاوي ضدهم *

*بس مخطرلوش انو هيشوف الناس اللي هتتمسخر عليه بسبب كلامو التافه *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

ايه الالفاظ الغريبه دي و ايه كذبوا و حرفوا و امعه ايه الطريقه دي في الرد اصلا !!!!!!!!!!!!! بطني اتقلبت


----------



## عمادفايز (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

*شكرا ايرينى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

*اسلوبه

مقزز

مقزز

مقزز

مقزز

يعععععععععع كفايه الفاظه دي دا شكل واحد علي حق

و بعدين ايه مشلوح مشلوح انتا فاهم يعني ايه اصلا اما عجيبه اوي*


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

*الزغبي ده دايما مفضوح

ولسه رشيد كان قاطعله لسانه بكام فضيحة

هو طلعله لسان جديد 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا شوفتو قبل متنزليه بحوالي ساعتين *
> 
> ...



عندك حق جدا 
بس هو برضه لم يجد رد يوضح ليه محمد إتولد بعد ما أبوه مات بأربع سنين 
قعد يشتم و خلاص


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ايه الالفاظ الغريبه دي و ايه كذبوا و حرفوا و امعه ايه الطريقه دي في الرد اصلا !!!!!!!!!!!!! بطني اتقلبت
> اسلوبه
> 
> مقزز
> ...



أصله ما عندوش رد ف لازم يشتم و يقول ألفاظ بذيئة
شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا ايرينى ربنا يباركك​*



العفو ربنا يباركك
و شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



coptic adel قال:


> *الزغبي ده دايما مفضوح
> 
> ولسه رشيد كان قاطعله لسانه بكام فضيحة
> 
> ...


 
ما فيش فايدة 
بس طلع له لسان عاجز عن الرد زى اللسان الأولانى
شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

 لسة متفرجة على الفيديو امبارح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده راجل تحفة انتيكة

بيفكرنى باللهم ما يتم اولادهم ​


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*

لاتعليق غير انة دليل على الجهل والتخلف الاسلامى
شكرا ايرينى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



tasoni queena قال:


> لسة متفرجة على الفيديو امبارح
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


عنك حق شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الرد المفحم للشيخ محمود الزغبي على القمص زكريا بطرس والأخ رشيد بخصوص أن محمد إبن زنا ومناظرته على الهواء*



grges monir قال:


> لاتعليق غير انة دليل على الجهل والتخلف الاسلامى
> شكرا ايرينى


عنك حق هو فعلا تخلف
شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------

